
The infantilization of Western culture - oblib
https://theconversation.com/the-infantilization-of-western-culture-99556
======
jeromebaek
Interesting this points out "safe spaces" as part of the infantilzation, when
in fact it seems that safe spaces are one of the few things that _counter_
infantilization of Western culture.

In my opinion, the primary reason Western culture infantilizes itself is
because it refuses to address racism in any serious way. Rather, Western
culture insists on looking the other way, insisting that it is not racist,
that racism no longer exists, and so on. Read the book, White Fragility (or
just read the New Yorker article here, [https://www.newyorker.com/books/page-
turner/a-sociologist-ex...](https://www.newyorker.com/books/page-
turner/a-sociologist-examines-the-white-fragility-that-prevents-white-
americans-from-confronting-racism)).

Here's a thought. Suppose, just for a second, that racism is, in fact, cruel,
absurd, and has no basis in science whatsoever, pseudointellectuals like Sam
Harris notwithstanding. (Some of you will have to take quite a leap of faith
to suppose this seriously; others, not so much.) If someone avoids something
cruel and absurd, what happens to this person? If a traumatized person -- and
racism, to all colors including white, is cruel, absurd, and traumatizing --
does not address their trauma, what happens?

The person regresses.

It is very simple psychology, and I cannot believe this great country of
innovators and geniuses have still failed to understand this.

~~~
jack9
> in fact it seems that safe spaces are one of the few things that counter
> infantilization of Western culture

How is that fact? De facto pronouncing adults unable to deal with reality
and/or speech wherein they need to be protected by institution, is infantile.
That's why we put children in schools or under guardian care.

~~~
sadamznintern
Lol, it’s not that adults can’t handle it it’s a way of saying adults don’t
want to handle the bullshit of juvenile provocateurs

